# Thinking about redrilling (bolt pattern on) wheels.. But center bore is too big. Is there a way to get the center bore smaller?



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a set of wheels I was thinking about getting filled and redrilled from 5x120 to 4x100 but the center bore on the wheels is 79mm and the car they would potentially go on are a 56mm. 
Are machine shops known to weld slugs into center bores to scale down the size? Keep in mind that the holes for the 4x100 pattern would clear the original size 79mm center bore but come very close.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Why not just use a hub centric ring?


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

I've added a crude drawing to show what I mean.. I would not be opposed to running a hub ring at all, I'm more questioning the amount meat that would be left between the center bore hold and the holes for the 4x100 bolt pattern.. 

I'm assuming that if the old bolt holes can get welded shut, an aluminum ring can also be welded into the center as well to change center bore.. I just wanted to see if anyone has had this done before going from machine shop to machine shop asking about it.


----------



## vogelspinnen (Mar 21, 2014)

That looks a little too close for comfort mate. I wouldn't run that. Do you have enough space to run an adapter spacer?


----------

